# 1970 vs 2016 auto's



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 10, 2017)

Why do you limit it to "compact"?

1970 was not a particularly good year, but among "compacts," a nicely-equipped Nova might work.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 10, 2017)

why is this in Politics?

The 1970s cars were mostly crap.   I had several and none of them were any good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## owebo (Jan 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


>


Even the Amish voted Trump!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

owebo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## pwjohn (Jan 10, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Why do you limit it to "compact"?
> 
> 1970 was not a particularly good year, but among "compacts," a nicely-equipped Nova might work.



Read made in Japan. And yes they were crap.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 10, 2017)

owebo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Bot spam...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 10, 2017)

A car in the 1970's had a lifespan of about 60k miles...


----------



## NightFox (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?


No doubt about it, the *current* models. Current automobiles are light years ahead of a 1970's auto from the standpoint of features, safety, efficiency and quality not to mention they'll typically last at least twice as long. 

In other words you're getting much more value for the money from today's automobiles, global competition has played a large part in that as well as enormous advances in technology.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toyota Carolla....bought one in 1974 for 2509 dollars...lasted thru three kids partying thru college.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?



I agree that this doesn't really belong in politics, but the inflation adjusted price is not really accurate. First, most cars in the 1970's, including Toyota's, did not use fuel injection. This meant that the mileage and fuel economy was insufficient by modern standards. Second, the crash ratings of those 1970's cars would make them death traps by modern standards. Even the joke Smart cars have more protection for the occupants than a similar compact car from that era. 

By the time you add in all those safety features, and pollution restrictions, and fuel economy requirements, you end up with a car that is much more expensive than the inflation adjusted car you started this thread with. 

Volkswagen Beetles for example, inexpensive, reliable, easy to work on, easy to repair and replace. Once you add in all the mandated equipment, now is more expensive, heavier, and granted, more economical with gasoline. It is also safer, and more crashworthy. 

The question is what would you want your kids in? A 1970's Toyota Corolla or a 2016 Toyota Corolla? Both have 4 cylinder engines. The modern one is heavier, goes farther on a gallon of gasoline, has reinforced doors to reduce intrusions into the passenger area, crumple zones to help absorb the impact, air bags to help cushion the G-Forces endured in an accident. Preloaded seat belts that automatically tighten when an accident happens. Produces Carbon Dioxide instead of Carbon Monoxide.

You would not only be giving up anti-lock brakes, but giving up disk brakes for drums, which are worse. 

Now with all that to consider, you can still get some compact cars in the general ballpark of the price you're talking about. Kia and Hyundai and several other makers have cars in that general price range.


----------



## The VOR (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?


What kind of a question is that?

No rightie, in his or her right mind, could take a pass on a 1970 Ford Gremlin with its luxurious backseat where most of you righties that were born in the 70's were conceived.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Why do you limit it to "compact"?
> 
> 1970 was not a particularly good year, but among "compacts," a nicely-equipped Nova might work.


Because that is what I have the pricing information in regard to and the personal familiarity with the vehicles.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

NightFox said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...



The seed of this topic is a conversation I had with some folks at a place called Eric Peters Autos. THEY firmly believe that their personal rights are being attacked (and I tend to agree) because it is illegal to manufacture or purchase that 1970 tech auto in the USA at any price. The politics of the legality is why I figure my topic is OK in this particular forum.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...



I understand the differences in technology. BTW, that '1970' car could likely be built in a modern factory and sold at a profit for maybe $8 - 9K. Question is should consumers be by law denied that choice?


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

The VOR said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...


Funny thing is most of the Grelins I saw at University back in the Day were driven by students in the Liberal Arts and YES their kids who survived the experience of libtard 1980's parenting ended up going Right politically.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


I  agree on the question of individual rights, the regulatory regime surrounding automobiles is quite ridiculous. If you want to buy and drive a 1970's tech auto (or build one) it's your right to do so and the government shouldn't have any say about it, however I'm not sure why anyone would want one outside of classic automobile collector.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 10, 2017)

NightFox said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...


 I agree. But repair costs are up. All that electric shit is rough on the wallet and labor costs.
Older machines were more simple. However, the luxury is undeniable.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?


----------------------------------------------------------------   i'd probably get a Datsun b210 or a comparable Honda Civic or Toyota something .     Low end price , simple , good mileage , roll up windows , good enough for Groceries , wife , 2 kids and going to work in the winter in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan as it was not stopped by snow , was rear wheel drive with the Datsun .  Early to mid 70s were best at least with the Datsun .  In the early 80s they started getting 'tinny' in my opinion .


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> The seed of this topic is a conversation I had with some folks at a place called Eric Peters Autos. THEY firmly believe that their personal rights are being attacked (and I tend to agree) because it is illegal to manufacture or purchase that 1970 tech auto in the USA at any price. The politics of the legality is why I figure my topic is OK in this particular forum.


I'd tend to agree with you guys. It's all about the nanny state deciding what's best for us. We've been moving from citizens to subjects for a long time.

The 70s used heavier metal and I think with a few updates could be a good car. Gas mileage could be improved too but it should be up to us, not mother government.

As far as a compact, I always liked the looks of a Falcon. Never had one so don't know if they were any good. And it's compact by 1970s standards!


----------



## NightFox (Jan 10, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


To a certain degree yes but the other side of that coin is that diagnostics are much quicker and far more accurate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Consumers have a choice, they can buy a more modern vehicle or restore an old one but manufacturers can't make vehicles that are not compliant with law, specifically safety laws.  
They can however make a vehicle with a 1970s look as long as it conforms to existing emissions and safety laws the problem with that is the cost will be comparable to today's prices.


----------



## PeterGriffin (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > The seed of this topic is a conversation I had with some folks at a place called Eric Peters Autos. THEY firmly believe that their personal rights are being attacked (and I tend to agree) because it is illegal to manufacture or purchase that 1970 tech auto in the USA at any price. The politics of the legality is why I figure my topic is OK in this particular forum.
> ...



That's a Torino, not a Falcon.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Ah thanks. Then I'm switching my vote.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 10, 2017)

NightFox said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


 touché!


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 10, 2017)

my mood today....i am going with a pinto....pyro that shit


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

If I had a choice though I'd go with a 50s car. Made safer somehow. But the body styles then were sexy as hell, real works of art.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> A car in the 1970's had a lifespan of about 60k miles...


you could get 100k before major work started to be needed. but its not like today's cars. if your car dies before 200k now, you just dont know how to take care of something, and chances are even if you never do anything as far as regular maintenance, you still will see 200k out of it.
 Its funny but the biggest change that came was in the 70s cars got their speed and power from the engine, pure horsepower to drive a steep set of gears. Then came the end of the 80s up until now, cars got their speed and power from High RPMs and not as steep gearing with a 6th gear added for highway. Not as much from the horsepower as it is the 8000 rpm redline.
 70s the average engine had a redline around 4500 rpm, now its not unusual to see anywhere from 8 to 13000 rpm redlines. Back in the day you really had to do some major reworking of the engine to get 8000 without having your engine end up in 3 states at once. hell, just to keep the valves from floating at 5k required a roller cam. 
 And then add to that the highway rpm of todays engine VS that of a 70s vehicle, back then 70 mph was right around 3k and that was on my olds with the 455 CID in it. Now my truck is around 1700 rpm at 70mph. Big difference when you think about it. the old engine was turning almost twice as fast as the new one at cruising speed. then when you consider you were turning 3k in an engine that redlined at 4500, thats getting up there VS 1700 in something that redlines at 6k. barely working. Took me years to admit this but, they may not make the horsepower at the lower RPMs, but todays engines are so much better than they were years ago. I have 250k on my truck right now and as God is my witness it has never broke down (engine or trans) and I still have confidence enough in it to know that I can tow heavy weight long distances on the highway and not have the least bit of worry that its getting too old to take it. If it doesnt make 500k minimum and still able to tow with it, I did something very wrong.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 10, 2017)

I would love to have my 1970 Nova SS back


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 10, 2017)

Ford did not make the Gremlin.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> Ford did not make the Gremlin.


I think it was AMC without looking it up. Every car was shit.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Ford did not make the Gremlin.
> ...


Yes it was AMC, they also made that hideous monstrosity commonly known as the Pacer. 

On the plus side AMC brought us JEEP which is the reason Chrysler bought them, it was the only thing of value that AMC had to offer.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Ford did not make the Gremlin.
> ...



It was.  I had a buddy that had a Gremlin and then a Pacer.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.


oh yes, the old Cogsworth aluminum engine. for a small car in the day they really were not that bad. Compared to what you get today they were total crap, but in the day if you cared for it right and drove it right there was no reason you couldnt get a good solid 50k out of that engine before it was toasted enough to smear butter on it.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> View attachment 105966


even back in the day when the Pacer came out people looked at it and said WTF???? then laughed. That was one car that you did not want your friends seeing you drive. 
 I think it brought on the gay rights movement.


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


I know Eric Peters and I don't think you have that right.  His point is the government has fucked up everything with their regulations on fuel mileage and crash tests, that cars are too expensive, too complicated, and too heavy.  I had a VW Jetta diesel in 1979.  The damn thing got 55 mpg and ran like top.  Thanks to Uncle diesels were regulated so heavily for emissions that Americans got screwed.  

You can always count on Uncle to fuck up everything.


----------



## PeterGriffin (Jan 10, 2017)

I get the nostalgia of older cars and it would be nice to have a Sunday driver, but screw that as a daily driver.  I've set the gap and dwell and greased enough ball joints and rod ends to last me several lifetimes, thankyouverymuch.  Seriously, "back in the day" it seemed like every weekend there was always something to do, and if your Made in America 50's-80's vintage car made it 100K miles you threw a party.  Now 100K is when you can expect your first "tune up", which really means spark plugs.  

Sometimes I get frustrated since newer cars are pretty well impossible for me to work on apart from brakes/suspension, but then I remember, it's rare you have to work on them.


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.
> ...


I had a 1976 Vega 4 speed.  It was a good car, but it rusted out quickly.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


I have an 06 TDI, it gets 55 to 61 mpg highway. but then the government stepped in and forced them to burn even cleaner, the burn cleaner but also burn much more fuel now, so even with them burning a gallon cleaner than before, you use enough extra fuel to go the same difference that you are actually putting out more emissions per mile than before and the advances in clean burning are negated due to lower mileage


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

NightFox said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Didn't they just tweak the military version.

And what a wonder they did for Harley! Almost killed the brand.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> I get the nostalgia of older cars and it would be nice to have a Sunday driver, but screw that as a daily driver.  I've set the gap and dwell and greased enough ball joints and rod ends to last me several lifetimes, thankyouverymuch.  Seriously, "back in the day" it seemed like every weekend there was always something to do, and if your Made in America 50's-80's vintage car made it 100K miles you threw a party.  Now 100K is when you can expect your first "tune up", which really means spark plugs.
> 
> Sometimes I get frustrated since newer cars are pretty well impossible for me to work on apart from brakes/suspension, but then I remember, it's rare you have to work on them.


real motors dont have spark plugs. in 250k I have put on an alternator and 2 sets of batteries.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> I get the nostalgia of older cars and it would be nice to have a Sunday driver, but screw that as a daily driver.  I've set the gap and dwell and greased enough ball joints and rod ends to last me several lifetimes, thankyouverymuch.  Seriously, "back in the day" it seemed like every weekend there was always something to do, and if your Made in America 50's-80's vintage car made it 100K miles you threw a party.  Now 100K is when you can expect your first "tune up", which really means spark plugs.
> 
> Sometimes I get frustrated since newer cars are pretty well impossible for me to work on apart from brakes/suspension, but then I remember, it's rare you have to work on them.


For me it's the body, not the technology. If I was rich I have all the state of the art running gear, engine, suspension, etc on as bone stock looking as I could get it. Yeah, the solid metal dash would need something too. Giant airbag?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.


The problem was not the aluminum block; many cars had already successfully used them. G.M.'s error was insisting that sleet pistons could run directly in the aluminum, without a cast iron liner as everyone else used. Carbon deposits are harder than aluminum alloy, the block got 'machined' out to greater tolerances, oil went out the openings, etc.


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Yes Uncle is stupid too.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.
> ...


yep, then remember when the first started putting the aluminum heads on the steel blocks? funny thing happens when to metals expand and contract at noticeably different rates as they heat and cool, they tend to slide against each other until the aluminum wears down and fails. Its why there were so many head gasket replacements back then.


----------



## PeterGriffin (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



American Motors never had anything to do with Harley Davidson.  You're thinking of AMF, American Machine & Foundry.  Bowling magnates....lol.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 10, 2017)

older the 1970....i had a push button dodge dart.....it was like driving a tank


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Yep. That was too long ago for me. Good move getting away from them.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> PeterGriffin said:
> 
> 
> > I get the nostalgia of older cars and it would be nice to have a Sunday driver, but screw that as a daily driver.  I've set the gap and dwell and greased enough ball joints and rod ends to last me several lifetimes, thankyouverymuch.  Seriously, "back in the day" it seemed like every weekend there was always something to do, and if your Made in America 50's-80's vintage car made it 100K miles you threw a party.  Now 100K is when you can expect your first "tune up", which really means spark plugs.
> ...


I like to keep things stock looking too.
 Although I did change my headlights over to the European style projection beam halo's with the LEDs and Xenon lights. I just like the look of it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > PeterGriffin said:
> ...


Did you do the whole package? I hate the guys that stick the HID bulbs in stock reflectors and burn holes in your retinas.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I did the whole thing. even changed over the running lights and turn signals.
 also did the Euro lights on the back. My backup lights are like freaking stadium lights, I have a concern with starting the woods on fire when I back out of my driveway.


----------



## peabody (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

peabody said:


>


hey, isnt that one of the Village People?


----------



## MrShangles (Jan 10, 2017)

Ford Pinto, I let mine run totally out of oil, it stopped running and I went and got 4 quarts of oil , put it in car and drove off. do that today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> I did the whole thing. even changed over the running lights and turn signals.
> also did the Euro lights on the back. My backup lights are like freaking stadium lights, I have a concern with starting the woods on fire when I back out of my driveway.


Nice. I want to do that someday to my F150. I replaced the yellowing lights with more modern after market replacements. $70 and it spiffed up the front end nicely.


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


I had an AMF Harley what a peice of shit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> Ford Pinto, I let mine run totally out of oil, it stopped running and I went and got 4 quarts of oil , put it in car and drove off. do that today


I think I've been stuck behind you.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > I did the whole thing. even changed over the running lights and turn signals.
> ...


its cheaper to upgrade existing than it is to buy new.
 my truck new now is listing on the lot at 72k. I dont know how people do it. I think when I bought my new in 06 it was listed at 46 and I got it for 38. how they can justify doubling the price over that short a period of time is beyond me. Except when I bought mine the GMC stood for either General Motors Corporation or Gay Mans Car (friend keeps insisting thats what it stands for, but he drives Ford so what does he know anyway) and now, GMC stands for Government Motors Corporation, maybe they had to double their prices in order to pay back the bailout?


----------



## PeterGriffin (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> PeterGriffin said:
> 
> 
> > I get the nostalgia of older cars and it would be nice to have a Sunday driver, but screw that as a daily driver.  I've set the gap and dwell and greased enough ball joints and rod ends to last me several lifetimes, thankyouverymuch.  Seriously, "back in the day" it seemed like every weekend there was always something to do, and if your Made in America 50's-80's vintage car made it 100K miles you threw a party.  Now 100K is when you can expect your first "tune up", which really means spark plugs.
> ...





gipper said:


> PeterGriffin said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I did a clutch on a friends HD from that vintage.  Evidently AMF was saving all their engineering and manufacturing expertise for their bowling alleys.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

PeterGriffin said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > NightFox said:
> ...


Harley, bowling,, either way your balls are getting slammed around.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm not blowing that kind of money on auto. My F150 has about 150k and runs like a top. I don't joke about the Ford vs. Chevy thing anymore, some guys take that shit way serious.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I like both ford and chevy. you can joke all you want, I dont really care.
 But here.
Ford F150 2004-2008 Smoked Halo Projector Headlights and LED Tail Ligh


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yep.  I don't put money in cars anymore either.  

I have 2006 Audi A6 with 150k on the clock that runs great. Goes in snow perfectly with all wheel drive.  Cost me $8k two years ago, but looks new. This is a great thing about newer cars.  The good ones last a long time if cared for.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

gipper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


The A6 is a nice car, great ride, good power comfortable and nice looking all at the same time. I would keep that as long as I could, Im not into image with a car or truck, as long as it does what I need it to do, I keep it.


----------



## gipper (Jan 10, 2017)

Maryland Patriot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


My son's first car was an old A8 when he bought it. He put 150k on it before the tranny went at 250k.  Car still looked new. All aluminum body in 1999.  I sold it as is on Craigslist for $900.


----------



## pwjohn (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...



In 1969 a new cj-5 jeep could be had for 1899.00 bucks. 36 month financing and you're  out the door for a 105 bucks a month if your down payment covers the cost of tax, title & license. And surely you remember the  tr-4 triumph could be had for just over 1600.00 bucks. Out the door financing less than a hundred bucks a month.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 10, 2017)

just wondering.   If they last 3 times as long but cost 3 times as much, have we really gained anything?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 10, 2017)

1970's decade is a decade of nightmare quality control across practically every industry.
You never want to buy a home that was built in the 70's either.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2017)

God, those cars in the early 70s were horrible

Todays cars are vastly superior from the ground up

Better tires, better brakes, better suspensions, more efficient engine, bodies that don't rust, better sound systems, better headlights, better wipers,  better safety features...they even have cup holders instead of ash trays


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jan 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> God, those cars in the early 70s were horrible
> 
> Todays cars are vastly superior from the ground up
> 
> Better tires, better brakes, better suspensions, more efficient engine, bodies that don't rust, better sound systems, better headlights, better wipers,  better safety features...they even have cup holders instead of ash trays


cup holders vs ashtrays is because you can put a cup with a little water in it and use it as an ashtray, but you really cant use the ashtray to drink out of. 
 Its all about dual purpose and multitasking.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > The seed of this topic is a conversation I had with some folks at a place called Eric Peters Autos. THEY firmly believe that their personal rights are being attacked (and I tend to agree) because it is illegal to manufacture or purchase that 1970 tech auto in the USA at any price. The politics of the legality is why I figure my topic is OK in this particular forum.
> ...


I had a Falcon for several years. It was a '65 and the only emissions gear it had was a PCV valve. Poor quality/wek designs of mandatory and expensive emissions controls was the bane of 1970's cars........AND they were starting to be much more difficult to shade tree mechanic while still needing very frequent servicing. All told I am mostly pleased with modern cars, EXCEPT I could drive that Falcon on country/gravel/private lanes I would never dare take my Saturn Ion or any small/medium modern car upon. Just not enough road clearance. Can't even change oil without a lift.

One new thing of the past few years I simply distrust is the up and coming self-drive features. Most of this yearI worked a three hour drive from home and went back only on weekends. It would have been great to be able to point the car & then nod off until I got to work.............BUT the tech will not be there for a generation if ever. Drove thru a 500 year grade downpour with zero visibility. I doubt sensors would be able to 'see' any better than I or 'remember' that a car was two feet to my right and another just in front.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



As I said it illegal to build or buy that 1970's tech car. Choice has been taken away under colour of
'law' in an area of life where the State has no business.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


You mean like the laws that give car dealers a virtual monopoly because of the influence of the powerful Dealer Lobbies?


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 10, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not specifically, but now that you mention it yes a clear area of rent seeking activity and who will ever forget the obama regime choosing GM and Chrysler dealerships to cull during the Great Auto Bankruptcy based on which party the dealership owners made political payoffs to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Yet it was Reagan, Bush and almost all the Republican Governors who where in the Dealer Lobbies pockets and passed all those laws giving dealerships a virtual monopoly.......  Yup, both sides are crooks......


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?



Base model Dodge Dart...6 cylinder, 4-speed manual, no options except air conditioning, fast-ratio manual steering, and disc brakes.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> View attachment 105966



I have seen that car and met the owner: it was built and driven by a teenage girl and her father.  Has a hot-rodded EFI Jeep six, overdrive transmission, and, a couple hours after it was finished, was driven from Louisiana to Cleveland for the Hot Rod Power Tour.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I had a 1975 Chevy Vega.... looked great, but what a piece of shit.  Aluminum block....  yeah, great idea.



The difference today is that Aluminium is a perfectly good choice for many engine blocks including the Twin Turbo V-6 in the GTR which produces some 500 horsepower. Better metallurgy is only one advance that has improved modern cars over the cars of the 1970's.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



You would think he would have learned after the first one.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?








It would have to be the Lancia Stratos!  What a gorgeous beast!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...



And a cool 8 track to impress the chicks


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2017)

No radio. (Reread my post.)


----------



## petro (Jan 11, 2017)

Only car I ever had from the 70's was a 74 mustang 2. A pinto. What a POS. I love my 2011 5.7 hemi jeep. Screw the fuel economy.


----------



## rahtruelies (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In your delusions perhaps as dealerships have been the way the retail auto business is done since the 1920's.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2017)

petro said:


> Only car I ever had from the 70's was a 74 mustang 2. A pinto. What a POS. I love my 2011 5.7 hemi jeep. Screw the fuel economy.



My cars from the early 70s were crap

I had a 74 Maverick, 75 Plymouth Duster

Rusted out at 80,000 miles, squeaked, needed constant maintenance


----------



## petro (Jan 11, 2017)

My parents had a 74 vega. I think that made it to 80k. What a low powered gutless car that was. 
Who can ever forget the AMC Pacer. Only KIA is capable of making cars as ugly as that.
Not the best cars during that decade and even new Harley-Davidson's would leak oil on the showroom floor.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2017)

petro said:


> even new Harley-Davidson's would leak oil on the showroom floor.


Harley's didn't leak. They marked their territory.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


No they haven't.  You might want to double check that.  It was Reagan and Bush who helped push through legislation making it illegal to buy new cars online except through a dealer, even the manufacturers can't sell direct any more.  This is true in most states when the mostly republican governors pushed through state legislation protecting dealerships from legal competition. 
You can maintain your partisan (my side can do no wrong) attitude or realize like I did eons ago that both sides are corrupt.  The choice is yours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > even new Harley-Davidson's would leak oil on the showroom floor.
> ...


That's what the wife says about me........


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


She's trying to get you to sit down and pee.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2017)

I can see getting nostalgic about cars from the 50s and 60s...many were classics

Cars from the 70s?

Not many to pick from. Trans Ams and Vettes  from the late 70s were cool

Not much else I could go for


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Unfortunately there are times I have to, prostate problems, trust me enlarged prostates are a bitch.........


----------



## Borillar (Jan 23, 2017)

rahtruelies said:


> If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?


Ford Maverick, Chevy Nova, Dodge Dart, maybe an AMC Hornet. Nova is probably the best of the lot. That era was a lot better known for muscle cars than compacts.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 23, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Get that checked out. Prostate cancer is an even bigger bitch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2017)

Borillar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Been having it check for at least 20 years, have been on daily Flomax for at least 10 years, no cancer here.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 7, 2017)

pismoe said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > If it were possible to buy  a new 1970 compact auto for its inflation adjusted 1970 price (around $14500) or a current typical compact auto your choice would be?
> ...



Agree!  From Michigan also. Also the Chevy Luv was a nice little rig. Would love to find an old Datsun lil hustler PU. Few survived


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## pismoe (Feb 7, 2017)

you might like my 89 , v6 Nissan heavy duty pickup , auto , long bed pickup .  Its the only one i have ever seen and its nice .   Repainted 15 years ago [about] , bought new for , think it was 8300 hundred dollars .   Never a problem , has about 147 thousand miles , looks decent , runs excellent , has chrome wheels and nice rubber and is Rhino lined, 2nd muffler , nice upholstery  .   Paint is getting old , no more paint job though as it looks good !! -------------------  its clean Daniel  !!


----------

